# Unable to reply to discussions



## usna1one (Jul 5, 2020)

So I recently joined, and I am trying to get in touch with one of the moderators. I get an error message from the website saying the discussion has been closed. This is apparently a discussion that was begun in 2019. For what length of time do these discussions stay open? How do we "introduce yourself?"


----------

